# Xephyr glamor option not working



## itsthosestonesman (Jun 4, 2019)

hI've been figuring out how to use Xephyr to make a second X display on a thinkpad T61.  I read on phoronix that Xephyr had some work done a few years ago to add the glamor driver to improve its performance, so I've been trying to get it working.  I installed it from packages, and Xephyr works fine on my system when running with defaults, which glxinfo reports uses the vmware opengl driver.  Xephyr -? lists a -glamor option, so it appears to be in the code.  I'm starting it using a script like this:-

#!/bin/sh
export DISPLAY=:0
Xephyr -glamor -screen 800x600 -nolisten tcp -reset -terminate :1 &
export DISPLAY=:1
twm

If I omit the -glamor option, everything works and I get the x-server up in its own window, and I can start other clients
from the twm root menu as usual.  When I add -glamor, I just see a black unresponsive xephyr window, and xephyr process appears to hang.  Twm returns exit code -1 and prints the error message :-
"twm:  unable to open display ":1""
I get the same error if I replace 'twm' with 'xterm'.

$ uname -a
FreeBSD bear2 12.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p4 GENERIC  amd64
I can see in /var/log/Xorg.0.log that the Xorg root server has loaded the glamor driver successfully and is running it.

Does anyone know if the Xephyr glamor option has ever worked on freebsd?


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 29, 2019)

I am looking at xephyr versus Xnest. How would you rank them?
Neither seems very popular.
Looks like Redhat is EOLing Xorg so I need to try out these features before all the old work is ruined.


----------

